

Ask HN: Can HN be monetized? - doronrotem

I have no idea if HN is monetized or not, and I mean directly, not by just creating community around YC.  
I am wodering if it could be monetized. according to google trends the ycombinator domain has around 50K daily uniques. if all of this traffic arrives to HN I can guess it means 3M page views a momth. Assuming someone will try to monetized using CPC ads, with a ratio of click per 1K, assuming $1 per click this will lead to the modest $3000/mo. not that impressive I think (assuming this is a main income for a company and not a side project of some hacker who has a day job).<p>what do you think?
======
mathattack
It gets monetized indirectly. Ycomb gets first look for many firms, and these
firms get first look at many great developers. This site is plenty monetized -
just not with ads or user fees.

------
arn
like others have said, directly monetizing HN isn't really in line with the
goals of the site.

But, an easy way to monetize it if you were looking would probably be a paid
job board. Given the audience, it would be easy to charge a lot per listing.

also, your stats are way off, as of April:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2401131>

------
dustingetz
Hn is like gmail. Not a direct profit center, but a strategic asset of great
value.

------
Mz
My understanding is it is not monetized and already has a business purpose. As
I understand it, monetizing it could potentially interfere with the existing
business purpose. I've seen a smidgeon of discussion about this previously but
cannot find it.

For some things of value, charging money (more) directly is a good way to kill
the goose laying the golden egg. This is a concept I have struggled with for
many years, but from the opposite side of the fence: How to make money when I
know it to be true that charging directly would be a major fail, a case of
"you can't get there from here". I don't have answers in that regard for my
projects (and thus I don't have money). Presumably, pg (who does have money)
and whomever else makes decisions about such things are not idiots about such
details, so I am thinking it likely won't be monetized (at least not in the
way you suggest -- as another person suggested, in some sense it already is
since it plays a role in their business strategy).

------
hendrix
I use HN specifically because it is NOT monetized. If I wanted monetized I'd
go to reddit/digg/facebook/tumblr.

